# Mexican Slang



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

They used to call it Kalo back in the late seventies.
It's changed
how many words do you understand? 

Chilanga banda - Cafe Tacuba
Ya chole chango chilango
Que chafa chamba te chutas
No checa andar de tacuche
Y chale con la charola
Tan choncho como una chinche
Mas chueco que la fayuca
Con fusca y con cachiporra
Te paso andar de guarura
Mejor yo me hecho una chela
Y chance enchufo una chava
Chambeando de chafirete
Me sobra chupe y pachanga
Si choco saco chipote
La chota no es muy molacha
Chiveando a los que machucan
Se va en morder su talacha
De noche caigo al congal
No manches dice la changa
Al choro de teporocho
Enchifla pasa la pacha
Pachuco cholos y chundos
Chichinflas y malafachas
Aca los chompiras rifan
Y bailan tibiri tabara
Mejor yo me hecho una chela
Y chance enchufo una chava
Chambeando de chafirete
Me sobra chupe pachanga
Mi ñero mata la bata
Le encanta la cucaracha
Su choya vive de chochos
De chemo churro y garnachas
Pachuco cholos y chundos
Chichinflas y malafachas
Aca los chompiras rifan
Y bailan tibiri tabara
Tranzando de arriba abajo
Hay va la chilanga banda
Chin chin si me la recuerdan
Carcacha y se les retacha


Here is the video, but it's a little different from the words.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

ElPocho said:


> They used to call it Kalo back in the late seventies.
> It's changed
> how many words do you understand?
> 
> ...


Too much Spanish without translations for this forum ElPocho. Please check out this section of the Expat Forum Rules: "*Language* : The Expatforum.com is an English language forum and all posts to the message boards should be in English. Short phrases or quotes in foreign languages are permissible if relevant to the topic under discussion . . . "


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

El Pocho, Do you know what is the meaning for Pocho?


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

chicois8 said:


> El Pocho, Do you know what is the meaning for Pocho?


yes


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

Isla Verde said:


> Too much Spanish without translations for this forum ElPocho. Please check out this section of the Expat Forum Rules: "*Language* : The Expatforum.com is an English language forum and all posts to the message boards should be in English. Short phrases or quotes in foreign languages are permissible if relevant to the topic under discussion . . . "


Sorry, please go ahead and delete thread.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

chicois8 said:


> El Pocho, Do you know what is the meaning for Pocho?


I've heard several definitions, but the base of all of them applies one of Mexican ancestry born in the U.S. Sometimes it's just limited to that, but often is an evaluation of how much ancestral culture/language such a person in question has retained (or lost), and their self-perceived status and attitude resulting from being U.S. born. It may be a term loaded with insult, and maybe not-- depending on the view of the person using the term.


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

perropedorro said:


> I've heard several definitions, but the base of all of them applies one of Mexican ancestry born in the U.S. Sometimes it's just limited to that, but often is an evaluation of how much ancestral culture/language such a person in question has retained (or lost), and their self-perceived status and attitude resulting from being U.S. born. It may be a term loaded with insult, and maybe not-- depending on the view of the person using the term.


You are correct, my friend. It's also a way of speaking. an amalgamation.
I think all terms in mexcio can be offensive or not depending on the connotation. 

I would like to point out that ChicoIS does take umbrage at people responding to questions directed at others.. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/me...exico/1326506-google-maps-2.html#post13169122

The question seemed too much like trolling to me, especially immediately after the linked post, and the fact that the Moderator would like to limit discussions on language...

My intentions were good, by starting this post, however it does not seem that all individuals here are likeminded. I will be more guarded and reserved.

Moderator, please go ahead and delete this thread, since it is not appropriate....


----------

